# looking for GA16DE Turbo kit



## Altimas (Jun 6, 2007)

I am looking for a turbo kit for A 96 Nissan Sentra GXE GA16DE engine. I was looking at the hotshot kit untill I discovered that there is no hotshot anymore would anyone know where I could find a turbo kit for my car? I am looking to add as much power as possible. Thanks!!


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

TSI makes a kit for your car, but it comes with a pretty small turbo (t-20), and is not best for maximum power. I got the kit for a starter kit, because I didn't have enough know how at the time to make my own kit. If you want the most possible power I would either try to find someone selling a used hotshot kit or make your own custom kit. 


Good Luck


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

*Nissan Ga16de turbo kit*

Hi, i am a newbie. My name's jon. I have a 99 GXE and i found that Import parts plus has a turbo kit with the same t-20. I spoke to one of the salesmen there and he said that they will upgrade to a t28 for minimal extra money. I plan to get that kit. It comes with the manifold and downpipe with a black box for the fuel injection or extra injector in the throttle body. You can also get the front mount or source your own. Without the intercooler, it's around $1500.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If your going to be running a t-28 and substantial amounts of boost go with the intercooler, theres no way around that. It's probably the same kit I have with an upgraded turbo. If it is the same, it comes with two extra injectors, which help with fuel, but I am still looking into a jwt ecu retune with bigger injectors.


----------



## Altimas (Jun 6, 2007)

I think im going to try and make my own kit seeing how all the kits im finding right now only have a t-20 turbo and im looking for either a t-25 or t-28. Im going to see if they'll do the same for me and upgrade to a t-28 and get the intercooler. Im acually also thinking about an Sr20 swap and boosting that. Not sure yet still debating.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If you just want to make the absolute biggest amount of power possible than the sr20 is probably the way to go, but swapping a motor and putting in a turbo is alot of money and effort to think about. The ga will make a good amount of power in its own right though. What kind of hp numbers are you looking for?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

*Just a question about that kit you have on youtube*

Alex, so does that 1500 dollar kit come with that interooler too? And you're running on stock injectors, ecu, MAF, and why the stock airbox?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, I am running stock everything. I am running the stock air box, because I'm livin' poor and christmas is coming soon. I'm hoping to upgrade to a k&n cone filter soon, just don't have the money. The kit is running great, and it's alot faster. Here in east Tennennsee all we have is 1/8 tracks, and maybe a dyno. When I get past the holidays I will probably be going to one of them. Aiming to break into the 9's in the 1/8th.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

akexnads said:


> Yes, I am running stock everything. I am running the stock air box, because I'm livin' poor and christmas is coming soon. I'm hoping to upgrade to a k&n cone filter soon, just don't have the money. The kit is running great, and it's alot faster. Here in east Tennennsee all we have is 1/8 tracks, and maybe a dyno. When I get past the holidays I will probably be going to one of them. Aiming to break into the 9's in the 1/8th.


How expensive are CAI's then?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I honestly don't know. The kit came with flexible rubber piping, so I have relocated the battery to the trunk, and when I have the money I am going to get a maf adapter ($10 on ebay) and a cone filter and put it where the battery used to be. Never thought I could use the word and in a sentence so many times. Ahh doin' me english teacher proud!


----------



## Altimas (Jun 6, 2007)

Im wanting to get 250+ hp im willing to spend the money its just a matter of finding everything. Would anyone happen to know where i can find an SR20DE that can be swapped in my sentra?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

With some work 250+ hp is definitly attainable, with the right parts and tuning.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a hotshot kit thats never been used. Does not include turbo or manifold but has everything else you need including jwt ecu. I wanna keep it and eventually turbo my sentra but ive got a different project right now. I was not planning on selling it but if one of you want it bad enough It will be hella overpriced lol. but pm if interested in paying 2.5k for a semi kit. After all there not made anymore. and when they were made it was 4k without the 600$ ecu. and the way i see it is gt28rs=1100$, manifold=300$. you do the math.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

*TSI questions*

All right guys b13pnoysentra asked me some good questions about the tsi kit that aren't very clear in the descriptions, so I thought I would post the questions and awnsers here for all to see.


1. Why are you using the stock box for an air filter?
1. The kit uses the stock airbox, and I haven't had money to do an open filter yet.


2. What is your igntion timing set at when you boosted?
2. Not sure on timing, I don't have a light, so I just retarded mine till felt right. I think Wes said that 8 degreess is a safe bet on timing.



3. Why did you relocate the battery? Is it a fitment issue with the pipes?
3. I relocated the battery because that is where I am going to locate my filter when I get some money. I did not have to move it because of the kit. (It was free from a friend so I picked it up early)


4. I think I can live without the washer reservoir and cut up some plastic behind the front bumper. (Those are the only modification I had to make to the body to make it fit)
4. I haven't missed my resivour yet.


5. Where is the actual place or website you bought your kit on and what was the total price?
5. I bought mine from prostreetonline.com, I don't remember purchase price, but I have heard others say around 1500. When I talked to prostreet the guy hooked me up with some better shipping prices.


6. Is the intercooler paintable (I would paint mine black)?
6. I don't see why it wouldn't be paintable, but I didn't ask.



7. Did it come with that manifold? 
7. Yes, it came with the manifold. The manifold came already bolted to the turbo.


8. What other parts did you need when you were installing the kit?
8. Other than oil change I can't recall having to get anything else. I got an oil press. and boost gauge to be safe. An aftermarket clutch isn't a necesity, but would help.



9. Was this worth the money and do you actually feel the car got faster? Main concern (can you beat a civic si?)
9. Yes, I believe it was worth the money. I can feel a difference. I haven't gone civic hunting yet, but the difference is noticable.


10. What boost pressure does the turbo let u set it at and how do you tell what boost you're running at?
10. Boost is preset at 6lbs, and it's not exactly adjustable. The extra injector controller tells current and max boost, but its not the easiest to see while driving so thats why I got the boost gauge mounted on my steering column.



If anyone else has any questions about the kit feel free to ask and I will awnser to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Alex,

Did you have to install any check valves into any of your vacuum hoses to keep boost from screwing anything up? 

*THIS* thread [by James] has this quote in it: #18. "Tee the blow off/recirculating valve into a vacuum source after the throttle body (note: there is emissions equipment connected to the intake plumbing that is not boost friendly, in particular the EGR system, you must buy check valves to install inline in these vacuum lines to make sure they only see vacuum and never boost.)"

If I am removing the EGR system completely, is there *anything* else that needs a check valve to protect it from an unwanted boost signal?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

All of my hoses are connected before the turbo, so the lines only get vacuum. I am fairly sure that means they don't need check valves, I don't have any and the car has ran great so far, and I have the treadmarks at work to prove it. Are you taking every part of the egr system off, or just taking of the line from the manifold and capping it? Keep me posted, I'm pretty excited to hear how this project goes for you.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Alex,

I am still a bit confused. Let's take a look at this diagram for instance:










Any hose connected to the intake manifold plenum will see boost. I can't imagine boost is good for the evap system, vacuum canister, fuel pressure regulator, etc. I'm wondering if *anyone* with a turbo GA has had any problems resulting from not having check valves on their cars?

Are they necessary? Have I overlooked something here? 

Mike


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the vacuum line for my BOV teed off from the fuel pressure regulator line. Any other line is connected to the air intake before the turbo (by the air filter) so there is only a vacuum in this part of the intake. I am pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Alex,

I found the perfect vacuum check valve on my wife's Saab 9-5 turbo. I got one and installed it in the 1/4" vacuum line that runs from the intake plenum to the charcoal vapor canister. The difference between your GA and mine is that mine is a '93 and does not have the OBDII system. Hence the check valve needed for the charcoal canister. 

Alex, when you installed your water cooling lines for your turbo, where did you connect them to? I am trying to tap into my heater hoses but one of them is too short and curvy and the tsi water hose connector adapter is too long to fit. 

Mike


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Yours might be a little different, but mine was short and curvy also. I just went to advance and got a couple feet of hose the same size, and played with it untill it fit, but making it fit without any kinks was a pain in the rear. There might be a shorter adapter or a better way to do it, but that has worked for me so far.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Alex. I like to keep things as factory fitting as possible for reliability. I never thought of adding more hose. That's thinking outside the box.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey everyone I finally got around to finishing my intake setup up. I would still like to use metal instead of the rubber intake, but that is for another time. Anyway I picked up an air filter and maf adapter for about $20. Everything was pretty straightforward I just cut the rubber intake tube in half and extended the maf wiring harness about 10". You can see the new setup with the link below. 
YouTube - ga16 nissan 200sx tsi turbo kit


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very nice Alex. I wondered about the length of my intake hose too. I wonder if it makes any difference if it is shorter like you now have it? Did you notice any improvement in responce or such?

Mike


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I honestly haven't had time to get on it since I did it, but a shorter tube should make a little difference, I guess. I'll let you know for sure, I should be going driving tonight.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Akex, where in TN are you located?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I live in good ole sevierville, home of great scenery and aweful driving tourists. It's just outside of Knoxville.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I know it, by Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Good old mountain country. I am down in Chattanooga at the moment, hence why I was asking.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool, if you're ever out this way I work at Mr. Gatti's, feel free to stop by I'm always there:woowoo:


----------

